# Request



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Hey i have a little request. Could u guys possibly got to my car domain site, and check out my car. I would like some opinions on what to do next. And also, what would be the next mod i should do to increase the off the line speed?


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

looks good i think it need to be lowered a bit, as far as performance, CAI, Header, Exhaust are good places to start


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

yeah... lower the whip! im not too fond of chrome rims on a b14 but they look ok. are you going for "GO" or "SHOW"?


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Well actually i am going for both. Also i do have the lowering springs i just need to get the struts.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

If u could, go ahead and answer the poll, it would help. If you think other than just post


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

I appreciate the people that have went to my site and rated, and voted on the poll. But i still wouldnt mind if others went also


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

yep a little lowering, maybe change the rims from chrome to more of a jdm look, or non chrome look hehehe


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

actually i have seen rims that i like better, but i am still paying for these


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

lower it.... get a body kit....do some performance


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

*thanx*



maxpower559 said:


> *lower it.... get a body kit....do some performance *


within the next couple of weeks i am lower it. Body kit will come soon. And the performance parts will come soon also.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

I appreciate everyone that has went to my cardomain site. I will have my new wing on in about a week. I will update.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Well i put my stock rims back on, as soon as somebody buys my helo's, i can get some new ones. If anyone is interested let meknow.


----------

